# Ipod Nano 4 Go Black génération 1



## Bond@007 (30 Avril 2010)

Salut la compagnie .

Voilà, j'utilise mon iPod Nano 4 Go de première génération dans ma voiture connecté à mon système audio-gps Pioneer Avic D3BT. 
Tout fonctionne très bien sauf que sur certains albums et morceaux, la musique au bout de quelques temps saute au morceau suivant sans raison ...
J'ai vérifié l'écoute des morceaux en question sur mon MBA et donc via iTunes et ces morceaux sont bien complets !
Ké passa ? C'est grave docteur ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

007


----------



## Bond@007 (30 Avril 2010)

Up, personne n'aurait une idée ?


----------



## Bond@007 (5 Mai 2010)

170 lectures et pas l'ombre d'une réponse ... sniffff


----------

